# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Новые застолки!

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Две застолки опробованные на ноябрьской встрече ведущих в Ярославле!* 

*1. Давайте познакомимся!*

Как раскачать гостей с первых минут праздника? Как самимувидеть, на что они способны? 
Всё очень Просто! Без особого напряжения для них. Это будетзнакомство. Совместный активный «диалог». Когда они все вместе, кучей - это нестрашно даже в самом начале праздника.

*2. Тост по новому 
*Тост, тост, тост!
А он может быть совсем не в таком виде, как мы привыкли.Тосты можно не только произносить, но  и….. 
Заинтересовала? 
А как гости стараются кто лучше….


*



*

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4810713.jpg[/IMG][/IMG] 

[IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/4804569.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------

svetlana41166 (13.09.2017)

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

В комплект входят 

тексты к тостам

музыкальные озвучки

фрагменты видео


По реквизитам обращаться в личку.

Стоимость 800 рублей.

----------


## Анюта Ярославль

Люди, это правда БОМБА!!!!!! Поверьте, с первых секунд затягивает,да так, что гости сразу станут ВАШИМИ!!!! Ирочка, я на встрече тебе уже говорила и сейчас скажу: СПАСИБО ТЕБЕ ОГРОМНОЕ ЗА ЭТИ ШЕДЕВРЫ!!!!

----------


## YLKE

Проводила уже трижды (на абсолютно разных компаниях), запоминается легко, выручалочка если компании за разными столиками, а если за одним то вообще атас :Yahoo: 
Я сразу на банкете поняла, что буду проводить везде и всегда)))))) и безусловно не устану благодарить  Ирину за то, что в ее голову пришла такая замечательная идея :Yes4:

----------


## Славина

> Две застолки опробованные на ноябрьской встрече ведущих в Ярославле!


И здесь мимо не могу пройти. 

Так как принимала активное участие и в этих классных застольных активашках))) Вон я на фото, как стараюсь - выполняю)))))))) Да и на других посмотрите)))

С первых минут уже захватывает интерес ко всему происходящему за столом и плюс ко всему, предлагается быть не только пассивным исполнителем, а и проявить свою фантазию, а это всегда интересно и весело!!!! Уже жду- недожусь, когда порадую свои повторные компании, заводными новинками от Ирины!!! 

*Ирин*, а тебе хочу пожелать здоровья и вдохновения!!! У тебя так здорово всё получается. Я в полном восторге от тебя и от твоих работ! И удачи тебе во всём!!!:))))))

----------


## Ганина Галина

> опробованные на ноябрьской встрече ведущих в Ярославле!


Я везунчик!!! Чесслово! Поучавствовать в таком - это удача! Так что я вполне представляю, какое удовольствие можно получить от этих застолок! Задача ведущего только преподнести это на блюдечке с каёмочкой и всё!!! А гости уже сами получат и праздничный ужин, и десерт в одном флаконе т.е. на одной тарелке!

----------


## dy_mila

Мне не только повезло поучаствовать в  активашках, я  их провела уже не один раз. Проходит действительно здорово. С первых минут люди с удовольствием активно включаются в действие. Да что тут объяснять? Достаточно посмотреть на фото, и вы все поймете сами.

 Ирина, хочу сказать спасибо и пожелать тебе здоровья и творческих успехов.

----------


## Марина Миг

> 1. Давайте познакомимся!


Вот действительно раскачивает с первых минут! И гости после этой игры - ваши! Я с удовольствием участвовала в ней сама, и с еще большим удовольствием ее провела! Музыка очень классно подобрана, особенно предпоследняя композиция  :Ok:  Мы с Гришей в нее просто влюбились!!!



> 2. Тост по новому


А вот это настоящая находка для корпоративов! Гости смогут не только от души повеселиться, но и проявить свою фантазию, а еще эта застолка помогает выявить неформальных лидеров. Она очень классная! Я вспоминаю ажиотаж, с которым мы в ней участвовали! Ира, спасибо тебе большое!!!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

Ирина, скажите, пожалуйста, застолки вокальных данных не требуют?

----------


## Svetlanachuk

Ирина, спасибо большое!  :Tender:  Легко, ненавязчиво, очень весело и подходит для самых разных компаний!!! :Ok:

----------


## natnice

> Две застолки опробованные на ноябрьской встрече ведущих в Ярославле!


Застолки действительно ШИКАРНЫЕ! Ирочка, спасибо за творчество. 
Они помогут раскрепостить и раскачать даже очень скромных гостей.
Ирина, успехов Вам и удачи!!

----------


## Ганина Галина

> Ирина, скажите, пожалуйста, застолки вокальных данных не требуют?


Можно я отвечу?! Наташа! Не требуют! Нужна просто подача ведущего и всё!

----------


## ведущая Наталья

:Tender:

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*ведущая Наталья*, Девчонки уже ответили. тем более они знают, как я "пою". На кухне закрыв двери.  :Grin:

----------


## Юляша Пензючка

ООООО, люди, это шикарные застолки! Все гениальное-просто, я еще раз в этом убедилась. Ирина, спасибо огромное за эти ценные "фишки". Я проводила только один раз для ВИПов, прошло отлично!

----------


## любаша 76

Ни для кого ни секрет, что самое главное - задать тон праздника в самом начале. Ириша, твои застолки - супер. Людииииии, даже не раздумывайте. Креативно, музыка подобрана со знанием дела!

----------


## Evelin

Здравствуйте, Ирина! Хотела бы приобрести Ваши Застолки! Напишите, пожалуйста, куда перечислять деньги.
Заранее спасибо за ответ! 
С уважением, Елена

----------


## Анжелик

Здравствуйте,Ирина! напиши как можно приобрести ваши застолки,(сумма и счет?)

----------


## Mazaykina

> Здравствуйте,Ирина! напиши как можно приобрести ваши застолки,(сумма и счет?)





> пожалуйста, куда перечислять деньги.


Девочки, все файлы у меня залиты на сервере. Всвязи с временной нетрудостпособностью Ириши, я беру на себя заботы об отправке.
Оплата  на мою  карту сбербанка 4276550021615862
Все деньги будут переведены на счет помощи Ирише. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138529

----------


## Роза31

[QUOTE=Mazaykina;4823177]Девочки, все файлы у меня залиты на сервере.

Скажите пожалуйста, эти застолки не продаются уже,да?

----------


## Ведущие Юлия и Наталия.

можно узнать цену??

----------


## Andrey1488

Спасибо! Давно искал музыку, которая подойдет за столом!

----------


## Гваделупа

> Девочки, все файлы у меня залиты на сервере. Всвязи с временной нетрудостпособностью Ириши, я беру на себя заботы об отправке.
> Оплата  на мою  карту сбербанка 4276550021615862
> Все деньги будут переведены на счет помощи Ирише. http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138529


Марина Админовна, вечер добрый. Вы выкладывали несколько работ Ирины в свободный доступ. Этого  Человека я не знала, но посмотрев ее работы я поняла, что это "мой" человек. И от этого стало еще горше... такая талантливая женщина ушла так рано. Горько от несправедливости, но не нам решать кому и сколько в этом мире гостить. У меня предложение. Я бы приобрела еще работы Ирины, а денежки пошли бы на содержание сайта. Как вам такое предложение?

----------

